# How do I prevent youtube links converting into MEDIA tags



## JediMasterThrash (Jan 19, 2019)

I put in youtube links in my post, and no matter what I do the forum converts them to media tags.

#1, when it converts to a media tag it loses the timestamp. My links were in the form of
youtubelink#t=2m07s
so that it starts at the particular part of the guitar solo I want to point out.
But the auto conversion to media tags removes the timestamp.

And #2 it makes the post huge and bulky by embedding all those videos. I just wanted a quick short list of links, but instead it was a giant long page of embedded videos.

The closest thing I could find to block it was the code tag, but that also removed the link capability.

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...maple-neck-through-for-80s-rock-metal.333953/


----------



## Alex (Jan 21, 2019)

That's the way the forum software was set up by default. What you're asking would require custom coding on our end.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 21, 2019)

You could arguably just post everything after the '?' -> we all know how to get to youtube.


----------

